# Can't touch this..



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my version of the plastic faucet nut removal tool. 32mm socket used in my impact to remove nuts. One pull of the trigger and burrrb its off. Used my 12 volt to tighten. I hate basin wrenches. Now if I can come up with a battery powered supply nut tool I will retire.








http://i46.tinypic.com/1zxabky.jpg


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Milwaulkee drill?

I use the same thing


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Why are you removing that two handle delta faucet?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Why are you removing that two handle delta faucet?


Leak in the body.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Leak in the body.


 So it is a Delta two handle? You could attach that to the end of a mini-rooter for really hard to get places maybe use a piece of a cable chucked in a drill with your gadget on the end giving some flex. If you make it and sell it I want 1/2 the money:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I just use a piece of 3/4 pvc with slots cut in it.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

How do you allocate the $20.00 I saved not buying this from ridgid to everyone on the board...???... lol I kept thinking I was going to break down and buy one It pouring today , so not much to do ~but after seeing what everyone has come up with I am going to slot a piece of pvc until i can find a good place to grab a socket :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> So it is a Delta two handle? You could attach that to the end of a mini-rooter for really hard to get places maybe use a piece of a cable chucked in a drill with your gadget on the end giving some flex. If you make it and sell it I want 1/2 the money:laughing:


Yes it was a Delta 2 handle.
I have a flex shaft. That is a good idea about the cable.A length of 3/4 cable would be BA... I'll keep brain storming, maybe we can make some money. :laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd have the faucet out with a channellock before you got back from the truck.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

stillaround said:


> I'd have the faucet out with a channellock before you got back from the truck.


All the tools are in my bag going in.... Channellocks :laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Yes it was a Delta 2 handle.
> I have a flex shaft. That is a good idea about the cable.A length of 3/4 cable would be BA... I'll keep brain storming, maybe we can make some money. :laughing:


Snap On makes flexible socket extensions in various lengths, I have a few of them.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Snap On makes flexible socket extensions in various lengths, I have a few of them.


I have a cheapie for a test drive. It has already earned its keep. I will find some snap On.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

slickrick said:


> All the tools are in my bag going in.... Channellocks :laughing:


 When they send the best of the best out to test their survival skills..they dont give them power tools.


----------

